# Just some sample shots taken with my new 1D X in lowlight



## Dwight (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

Oh 1D, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways..... 

Just got my 1D X yesterday. Been gun-shy because of this little "issue"(http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10847.45) (credit to Northstar for starting the thread).

Anyways, just thought I'd share some of my ambient lowlight shots. All with a 100L. All SOOC JPEGs...no PP. Absolutely unscientific and non-award-winning...all snapshots. Just toying around with on-cam settings and familiarizing myself with the abundant (current 5DMk3 owner) settings. The 1D X molds in my hand way better than my 5DMk3 with BG-E11. So far, it's been a joy to use.

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/26582718_4k7KQD

Just to let you all know where I'm coming from and for future reference, I'm not a pixel-peeper nor a chart-shooter. No disrespect whatsoever to people that do...just not my cup of tea.


----------



## And-Rew (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - but they just re-inforce what is well known to those who have had a play with, or own a 1DX.

It really does produce amazing high ISO shots


----------



## Northstar (Nov 18, 2012)

Dwight said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Oh 1D, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.....
> 
> ...



D...nice! I may just have to consider switching my auto iso max higher than the current 6400 after seeing these.


----------



## Diko (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 18, 2012)

So how does anyone with a 5D3 think these compare to the 5D3 in comparable conditions?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 18, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So how does anyone with a 5D3 think these compare to the 5D3 in comparable conditions?



The OP mentioned there is no PP in these pics, therefore, I say the 5D III is not quite near 1D X in term of high ISO. On 5D III, 12000ish ISO will require some NR in LR, but it's doable. I can say anything lower than 6400ISO, 5D III is really good.

Hopefully couple years from now, the price of 1D X will go down a bit. I might have enough money to get one. : Until then, I'll stick around with my 5D III.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you all for looking!

Northstar, I went the opposite route of what you did...I adjusted max 'Auto ISO range' to 51200. Also adjusted 'ISO speed range' to 204800. Not very useable at 204800 (as I've mentioned, I'm not a pixel-peeper nor a chart-shooter)...lots of color noise and loss of detail. In a pinch, sure. For the web, I wouldn't have second thoughts at 102400. In comparison, I wouldn't have second thoughts (again, for the web) at 51200 on my 5DM3. Northstar, when you get a chance, perhaps you can put your 1D X and 5DM3 through its paces based on my findings and validate or refute my observations. Thanks in advance.

Having said that, Northstar, I realize and understand why you chose to set max 'Auto ISO range' to 6400. Final exposure is, after all, dependent on shooting factors and like most everything photography-related, subjective. We all configure our tools to work best for our shooting style.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 19, 2012)

For what its worth I have my max auto ISO at 25,600 but tbh that was only because I read one pro review stating that he'd be happy to allow it to go there, I've never found the need to be any higher, in fact I've rarely been up at 25.6k but your 32k-50k images look absolutely fine, even at 2xlarge. 

Cheers for posting.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So how does anyone with a 5D3 think these compare to the 5D3 in comparable conditions?



RustyTheGeek, please refer to my previous post. I would do a side-by-side in due time...sadly, just not enough shooting time and condition for me at the moment. Plus, I'm gun-shy with my actuations per my previous post on another thread.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > So how does anyone with a 5D3 think these compare to the 5D3 in comparable conditions?
> ...



Dylan, you're absolutely right and spot on in your 5DM3 assessment. Numerically, a 2/3-stop advantage for the 1D X is what I'm seeing so far. Non-scientific and debatable, of course...just my take.

Dylan, the 1D X does not take anything away from the 5DM3. The 5DM3 is an awesome camera. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> For what its worth I have my max auto ISO at 25,600 but tbh that was only because I read one pro review stating that he'd be happy to allow it to go there, I've never found the need to be any higher, in fact I've rarely been up at 25.6k but your 32k-50k images look absolutely fine, even at 2xlarge.
> 
> Cheers for posting.



stoneysnapper, if you were referring to the 5DM3, yes I agree, won't have second thoughts pushing it to 25600. Actually, 51200 will be where it's at (if needed), for me, for web purposes.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 19, 2012)

good to see it in action... good share...


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

bycostello said:


> good to see it in action... good share...



Thanks, bycostello!


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwight said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Oh 1D, how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.....
> 
> ...



D...what level of noise reduction did you use on these jpegs? Also, did you use a tripod?


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwight said:


> Thank you all for looking!
> 
> Northstar, I went the opposite route of what you did...I adjusted max 'Auto ISO range' to 51200. Also adjusted 'ISO speed range' to 204800. Not very useable at 204800 (as I've mentioned, I'm not a pixel-peeper nor a chart-shooter)...lots of color noise and loss of detail. In a pinch, sure. For the web, I wouldn't have second thoughts at 102400. In comparison, I wouldn't have second thoughts (again, for the web) at 51200 on my 5DM3. Northstar, when you get a chance, perhaps you can put your 1D X and 5DM3 through its paces based on my findings and validate or refute my observations. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Having said that, Northstar, I realize and understand why you chose to set max 'Auto ISO range' to 6400. Final exposure is, after all, dependent on shooting factors and like most everything photography-related, subjective. We all configure our tools to work best for our shooting style.



D...yes, at some point I'll do some simple comparisons....I sometimes do a little pixel peeping so when I get past 6400 ISO, I start getting nervous 

Sligtly off topic....I just read the following article on 1dx settings from a sports illustrated staff photographer....I found some of the info helpful...

http://www.sportsshooter.com/news/2678


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

Northstar said:


> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everyone!
> ...



PP? None. On-cam?...'Standard'. 'Auto Lighting Optimizer'...Disable...always have mine turned off when shooting indoors in ambient lowlight. 'Long exp. noise reduction'...OFF. Tripod? I'd like to think I just used my arms, face, torso.  I'm one of the oddballs that doesn't drink coffee so I'd say I'm pretty steady! ;D

Hope that helps, Northstar.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

Northstar said:


> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for looking!
> ...



Great find! Thanks for sharing! I don't shoot sports. Sorry. It's just not my forte. But I will definitely read up on the link. I'm always up for learning...anything that I could soak up about the 1D X...bring it on!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 19, 2012)

That article shows the difference between a proshooter and an enthusiast 

That being said, it took for someone here at CR, to make me aware of the fix to my annoyance over not being able to skip menu tab's. Just press the Q-button, wonderful!


----------



## Dwight (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwight said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Dwight said:
> ...



Since you've been calling me "D" (I don't mind at all), may I call you "N" (if that's okay)...it's just a lot less characters to type considering, as a "noob" on this great forum, I've been typing so much! ;D

I feel I should've been more specific with my reply in regards to the tripod. Apologize for having been curt. I do have a tripod...an inexpensive "Rocketfish" CF tripod...with an RRS BH-55 (a very atypical combo, I know)...looking to upgrade to an RRS or a Gitzo sometime...but I digress. Anyways, for those sample shots, nope, didn't use a tripod.

Will sign off now. Gotta get some zzz's for a long day later. Northstar, and everyone else, if you have anymore questions, keep em comin!


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2012)

Viggo said:


> That article shows the difference between a proshooter and an enthusiast
> 
> That being said, it took for someone here at CR, to make me aware of the fix to my annoyance over not being able to skip menu tab's. Just press the Q-button, wonderful!



Viggo...I had a similar experience with the Q button....I find it very handy now.

Also...I noticed after reading this article that my AF mode was not set to "quick " view when i checked it....in other words, the default from the factory is not quick view (unless I unknowingly switched mine)....Good to know if you shoot action because you should probably switch it to quick.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwight said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Dwight said:
> ...



I was curious about the on camera Jpeg noise red. I've always set mine to low, but you make a good case here for using the standard or maybe high settings for high ISO jpegs....I guess my point is maybe in these high ISO situations I should stop shooting raw and maybe consider going with jpeg standard or high mode....it sure would make things easier.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 19, 2012)

Feel blessed you can afford such a cool camera 8) Feel free to gift me your old camera so i can gift it to my fiance


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2012)

> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > Feel blessed you can afford such a cool camera 8) Feel free to gift me your old camera so i can gift it to my fiance



If I was in the mood to give my gear away, I would give it to a friend, family member, a fellow employee, my church, a local school, a neighbor, or a local charitable organization.....I sure wouldn't be giving an expensive camera to an online stranger that behaves as a beggar.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 19, 2012)

Dwight said:


> stoneysnapper said:
> 
> 
> > For what its worth I have my max auto ISO at 25,600 but tbh that was only because I read one pro review stating that he'd be happy to allow it to go there, I've never found the need to be any higher, in fact I've rarely been up at 25.6k but your 32k-50k images look absolutely fine, even at 2xlarge.
> ...



Dwight, sorry I was actually referring to the 1Dx. I suppose it depends on what you are doing with the images thereafter, I tend to either print for Club Competitions or submit digital and some judges will view at 100% or more. But for web posting etc they are absolutely acceptable.

For what its worth a pro friend of mine did comparison tests between my 1Dx and his 5Diii and he found there to be at least a 1 one stop advantage with the 1Dx.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2012)

> For what its worth a pro friend of mine did comparison tests between my 1Dx and his 5Diii and he found there to be at least a 1 one stop advantage with the 1Dx.


[/quote]

Now that I have a 1dx I much more enjoy reading comments like this?


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 19, 2012)

Northstar said:


> > sandymandy said:
> >
> >
> > > Feel blessed you can afford such a cool camera 8) Feel free to gift me your old camera so i can gift it to my fiance
> ...



I would do the same as you but i just cant afford a "1" camera. Perhaps never. And dont forget not every post of mine includes some "please give me" something


----------



## rpt (Nov 19, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I would do the same as you but i just cant afford a "1" camera. Perhaps never. And dont forget not every post of mine includes some "please give me" something


 
You most definitely don't use the word "something". You are very specific about your request in every post.


----------



## tron (Nov 19, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > So how does anyone with a 5D3 think these compare to the 5D3 in comparable conditions?
> ...


Well maybe not in two but in three years from now the new 5DMkIV will beat the 1Dx at high ISO but a few months later the 1Dx II will strike back and put 5DMkIV to second place. And so on and on ;D


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> > stoneysnapper said:
> ...



stoneysnapper, thanks for the clarification. In my short and unscientific observations, for RAW, 1-stop is close to accurate.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2012)

*®*



Viggo said:


> That article shows the difference between a proshooter and an enthusiast
> 
> That being said, it took for someone here at CR, to make me aware of the fix to my annoyance over not being able to skip menu tab's. Just press the Q-button, wonderful!



When I just got my 5DM3, not being able to skip-through menus was a major annoyance. When I figured it out, man, was I happy!


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2012)

Northstar said:


> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...




FWIW, when shooting RAW, I disable everything pertinent to in-cam processing; i.e. 'ALO' - 'Disable', 'High ISO speed NR' - 'Disable', 'Picture Style' - 'Neutral'. When shooting JPEG, indoors ambient lowlight, 'ALO' - 'Disable', 'High ISO speed NR' - 'Standard' or 'Low', 'Picture Style' - 'Auto' (IMHO, Canon did a great job on this) or 'Standard'. When shooting JPEG, outdoors, 'ALO' - 'Standard', 'High ISO speed NR' - 'Disable', 'Picture Style' - 'Auto' or 'Standard'. FYI, honestly, I shoot 70% JPEG and 30% RAW. Please, to everyone, let's not make this another debate of the "pros" and "cons" of either format...I wouldn't take part in that.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2012)

Northstar said:


> > For what its worth a pro friend of mine did comparison tests between my 1Dx and his 5Diii and he found there to be at least a 1 one stop advantage with the 1Dx.



Now that I have a 1dx I much more enjoy reading comments like this? 
[/quote]

+1


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2012)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Life's too short! We are all blessed to be able to do/have this hobby/profession. Keep chuggin with what you got! Never second-guess! Never a "best" camera...only a "better" photographer!


----------



## paolotaverna (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys I am a little worried...please help!

I did two test shots 
http://photos.paolotaverna.com/p552754205

at ISO 51200 with the 1dx...and i seem to get lot of noise compared to Dwights.

Dwight, how did you process your images 
were taken into LR with default adobe profile and exported in jpg


----------



## Dwight (Nov 20, 2012)

paolotaverna said:


> Guys I am a little worried...please help!
> 
> I did two test shots
> http://photos.paolotaverna.com/p552754205
> ...



Hey paolotaverna! Thanks for chiming in and for sharing! No PP on mine...SOOC JPEGs uploaded to my gallery. In regards to your images, I see quite a bit of random noise on both images and a trace of banding noise on the first image. Examining the EXIF on your images, you shot ME (in comparison, I shot AE-Av). Your SS were at 1/1600 and 1/2500. Unless you have a valid reason shooting at those speeds, IMHO, the fast SS was the undoing of those images (not the camera nor the sensor per se). Images in general get a lot of random noise when exposed at high SS and high ISO. http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/image-noise.htm

Here's what I'd do and might be worth your while to try, I often use 'Center-weighted average' metering when shooting longer than 50mm in lowlight and low-contrast environment. I use 'Evaluative metering' when shooting wider than 50mm in good to great light and high-contrast environment. This assumes of course that the subject is not backlit nor is light constantly changing, in which case, I would use 'Spot'.

Here's what you could also try to do. If you choose to shoot ME (I do too if I was really *photographing* in lowlight, but for snapshots and test shots, I don't bother; i.e. I trust AE to do its job), use the 1/focal length rule and see if you get the same amount of noise. If you're a shaky person and ~1/50 is too slow, prop your camera on a tripod (a monopod, in a pinch, will do) and see if the noise improves. Otherwise, if you're only messing around and putting your camera through its paces, shoot AE and see how the exposures look like. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## paolotaverna (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you Dwight

I have run 3 other shot tests
http://photos.paolotaverna.com/p552754205/h4c4dd62c#h4c4dd632

1- I put in AE mode
2- Shutter is now 1/400 (I assume this is a medium speed shutter)
3- I have used "exterior" light as it's early in the morning (naturally not much light)


When I look at my shots...I'm really concerned - when I look at yours it's like if I have a totally different camera...this is really disappointing...don't know what to do next.


----------



## nightbreath (Nov 20, 2012)

paolotaverna said:


> Thank you Dwight
> 
> I have run 3 other shot tests
> http://photos.paolotaverna.com/p552754205/h4c4dd62c#h4c4dd632
> ...


How do you get JPEGs? Is it straight out of the camera or you use Lightroom or another image editing application?

I have noticed that choosing specific picture styles may add big amount of color noise to JPEG. Also sharpening an image makes noise more apparent.


----------



## paolotaverna (Nov 20, 2012)

Good day,

1- I imported RAW in LR4 (in camera I used camera standard...but you will agree that it is useless as LR4 does not keep this)
2- Used LR4 default raw interpretation of the Canon 1Dx raw file (also default sharpening values)
3- I exported jped - large- no resizing and no output sharpening!



regards


----------



## nightbreath (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there full-size JPEG available?


----------



## tron (Nov 20, 2012)

paolotaverna said:


> were taken into LR with default adobe profile and exported in jpg


Maybe it's because you imported Raw files to LightRoom and used LR to make a jpg and you didn't use Canon's jpegs out of the box. Don't worry. Just check the histogram and shoot to the right.



Dwight said:


> Your SS were at 1/1600 and 1/2500. Unless you have a valid reason shooting at those speeds, IMHO, the fast SS was the undoing of those images (not the camera nor the sensor per se). Images in general get a lot of random noise when exposed at high SS and high ISO. http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/image-noise.htm


Sorry but you said it in reverse. High shutter speed is the oposite of Long Exposure (= Very low Shutter Speed = many seconds) that is shown in the article you mentioned.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 22, 2012)

tron said:


> paolotaverna said:
> 
> 
> > were taken into LR with default adobe profile and exported in jpg
> ...



Hey tron! I'm sorry, but I don't see how I had my original statement in reverse. paolotaverna's EXIF show that he was shooting at 1/1600 and 1/2500...equals fast SS (aka short exposure) as I've said, random noise, per linked article, is caused by short exposure (equals less light reaching the sensor) and High ISO. Hence, there was a bit of random noise in his first 2 images. paolotaverna was shooting with a 50L indoors in ambient lowlight. I had suggested for him to shoot with a slower SS (aka longer exposure), at the same high ISO, perhaps at 1/focal length, to let more light into the sensor and to address the random noise on his images.

Bottomline, I can't see how Canon's flagship camera should have a high degree of manufacturing differences as evidenced by the amount and quality of noise in our images.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 22, 2012)

paolotaverna said:


> Thank you Dwight
> 
> I have run 3 other shot tests
> http://photos.paolotaverna.com/p552754205/h4c4dd62c#h4c4dd632
> ...



paolotaverna, I'm concerned about your images too, but I don't think there are enough technical reasons to be alarmed just yet. Would you please do this for us. Would you shoot at 1/focal length? You were shooting those last 3 images at 1/400. I have no idea if it necessitated the fast SS based on your lighting (I know you were shooting AE-Av)...there didn't seem to be that much light as you've said, but just try ME and shoot at ≥1/50 (meaning slower or equal to...might need to use a tripod to avoid camera shake)...stop your 50L's aperture down (f2 or f2.8 is fine) and see if the noise improves. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dwight (Nov 22, 2012)

paolotaverna said:


> Good day,
> 
> 1- I imported RAW in LR4 (in camera I used camera standard...but you will agree that it is useless as LR4 does not keep this)
> 2- Used LR4 default raw interpretation of the Canon 1Dx raw file (also default sharpening values)
> ...



paolotaverna, try DPP and see if there's any difference. When shooting RAW, I always use "Neutral".


----------

